# Cart Jetter



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

What is your favorite brand and what is its max flow rate and PSI?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If your going all out; Harben or US Jett. If your wanting to get into jetting, and not get another mortgage, Jetters Northwest


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Will said:


> If your going all out; Harben or US Jett. If your wanting to get into jetting, and not get another mortgage, Jetters Northwest


I was thinking more around the 5-8 gpm and 3000-4000 psi ranges. 

I have been on the fence for a while on a small trailer or large cart. I have been told by a few others that they don't get the output that they advertise.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm looking at gorrltz large cart jetter GO 3500. 3500 psi, 10 gpm. 
But I've never owned or operated a jetter before. 
$8K.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Jetters Northwest sells the Brute cart jetter. Could look at Water Canon also.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Or you could look at the Genaral J-3080 with 3000 psi @ 8gpm


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Will said:


> Jetters Northwest sells the Brute cart jetter. Could look at Water Canon also.


I have looked at them all I think......If JNW can produce the numbers they seem to be the best set up period and prices seem to be good.:thumbup:

They seem to build them like the higher end trailer jetters. But, I am a nubie so...:icon_confused:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I have looked at them all I think......If JNW can produce the numbers they seem to be the best set up period and prices seem to be good.:thumbup:
> 
> They seem to build them like the higher end trailer jetters. But, I am a nubie so...:icon_confused:


What do you want to jet?

Residence

Commercial

Grease Traps


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Residential and commercial. I do mainly box stores and a few restaurants. If I can do up to 6" that would be 90% of my work. I would want to cut roots and grease. The rest is 8"-12" on the sewers and bigger on storm drains. I am fine with subbing out some of my work as I don't see myself ever getting into anything that needs a truck.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have 2 general cart jetters 1 is a 120v electric (biggest 120v 20a they have) and a general gas jetter like the 3055 cart jetter. IMHO they are a waste of time money and space! They are useless in roots other than I can clean the poo off of them to get a pretty picture with the camera. Every time I have had grease builup in a line and actually camera'd it they do a pisspoor job of cleaning. On grease I am much more effective with a gallon of zep degreaser and an electric eel model c with a bent cable fed slowly and a trickle of degreaser and water flowing.
I have used larger jetters that really work but IMHO a cart jetter is a waste! I have camera'd to many lines before and after a pass, they just aren't an effective means of cleaning a line in a timely manner.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have been under the impression that 3000+ psi at the nozzle would cut roots. People seem to swear by the root ranger for the smaller gpm units on up and almost everyone swears by the 3/8" Warthog on anything if the jetter meets their specs.

Now I am confused.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Definately not my experience!
Take your gas pressure washer at home mine is 3000 psi, go outside put it on the 0 degree superfine point and try to cut a root. When you get bored you will realize what I am saying. Even the big harbins rarely will cut roots unless they have a spinning cutter!


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Deerslayer,
You need to try a Root Ranger 
Plenty of others have used them and have had the same success as I.
Many lines 100% cut clear of roots with a cart.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Is it possible to get 5000psi out of a Honda GX690 OHV 22 hp and an AR triplex drive belt pump?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

drtyhands said:


> Deerslayer,
> You need to try a Root Ranger
> Plenty of others have used them and have had the same success as I.
> Many lines 100% cut clear of roots with a cart.


Do they have a cutter? I am a show me kind of person and the you tube video is not the kind of roots I encounter in these parts. I commonly cut roots 1/2" in diameter and have cut them up around 1" with a model c!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Do they have a cutter? I am a show me kind of person and the you tube video is not the kind of roots I encounter in these parts. I commonly cut roots 1/2" in diameter and have cut them up around 1" with a model c!


Holy shamolee...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The typical formula is (psi x gpm) divided by 1100 equals the hp needed.

I thought a GX690 is 24hp but lets use 22 hp. 


I think you'd like to stay at 4 gpm or higher so for 5000 psi (at the pump) you'd need 18hp. I'm in the process of building a 24hp cart jetter with a General pump that is spec'ed at 5,000 psi and 5.5 gpm. According to the formula, I'd need 25hp for the full pressure so I'm hoping for around 4700-4800 psi.







Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Do they have a cutter? I am a show me kind of person and the you tube video is not the kind of roots I encounter in these parts. I commonly cut roots 1/2" in diameter and have cut them up around 1" with a model c!


Someone needs a to quit paying for line cleanings and buy a repair :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Do they have a cutter? I am a show me kind of person and the you tube video is not the kind of roots I encounter in these parts. I commonly cut roots 1/2" in diameter and have cut them up around 1" with a model c!












Sometimes apprentices just need to shut up and learn....
If you were riding on my truck I'd have kicked you to the curb a long time ago... :yes:

Yea...
We all know that where you live the roots are bigger and badder than anywhere else.....
















The fact is everyday around the world huge numbers of jetter operators that know what they are doing are cutting roots out of sewers using water jets to accomplish the task. They are not just doing it with the larger Harben and US Jetting trailer units either. When you buy the right nozzles matching your machine the work is also being done with the smaller gas powered cart jetters...:yes:

DeerSlayer your "Show Me" crap is a little old and maybe it's time for you to just shadup and learn for a change...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Deerslayer, hate to tell you but you're not using the right nozzles if your 3055 won't cut roots or grease. My smaller cart jetter cuts roots just fine.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> What is your favorite brand and what is its max flow rate and PSI?


Spartan 717 or Ridgid kj-2200 but i have a spartan 717 sewer jet its about 1500 psi but the ridgid kj-2200 has 2200 psi.. but the spartan 717 is more easier to handle and has more options like pulse etc....


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Definately not my experience!
> Take your gas pressure washer at home mine is 3000 psi, go outside put it on the 0 degree superfine point and try to cut a root. When you get bored you will realize what I am saying. Even the big harbins rarely will cut roots unless they have a spinning cutter!


I give a 98% root removal guarantee that's why people hire us. Usually I get 99%-100% Any of our cart jetters can do this with either the root ranger or Warthog sometimes both. Specs are 5000 psi @ 5 gpm and 3100 psi @ 8 gpm. The carts are our last resort unless it is a tight situation. We use our trailer jetter 4000 psi @25gpm for speed to get in and get paid.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I will have to work a little harder for now and go with the cart for now.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think you'll regret going with a cart to start with. The only reason we bought a trailer right out of the gates is because of our ag market which equates to large diameter long lines. If it weren't for that a good cart would serve us well.

My own opinion: after jetting for a while now, although not as long as many others on here, I would go for something in the 6 gpm range with as high of pressure as you can find, preferably 3500 or more. This allows you the flow needed to run a 3/8" hose with a 3/8" Warthog effectively, and with that much pressure you'll do a very good job of doing what deerslayer says can't be done. If you go too big you'll need a water supply as many hose bibs can't supply the higher flows of the larger (8-10 gpm) carts. If you go too small, which we did IMO (4 gpm @ 4K) your high-end nozzle choices are very limited. 

Don't overthink the specs. Order the machine you like the looks of, and then optimize its performance with your nozzle selection.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> Don't overthink the specs. Order the machine you like the looks of, and then optimize its performance with your nozzle selection.


 
I'd buy a blue one.







Paul


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I'd buy a blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Maybe I should have elaborated more. I did sound like a kid in a candy store.

I see guys on the different boards that buy for example a typical 4 gpm @ 4000 psi with a honda GX390 engine from any of the many manufacturers and then they stress out because their machine can only generate say 3.5 gpm at 4000 or 4 gpm at 3500. My point is that it still does the job even if it comes in a bit lower on the specs than they thought at first. If you ordered a for example a Water Cannon 5.5 @ 4000 and for some reason it only produces 3700, realistically when your talking pressures in the thousands is that measly little 300 psi going to make any difference at all?

Not worth sweating about. If it bothers you pretend you bought one that was advertised at 5.5 gpm @ 3500 and then when you get 3700 out of it you'll be tickled to death. 

So back to the statement Paul poked fun at, if you are eyeing a machine because you like the way it's set up and the features it has or the price is right or whatever else might sway your decision, buy it. Then play with nozzles to get the most out of whatever you buy no matter what the specs are. In the end you'll do an effective job jetting no matter what kind of machine you buy if you use your head when selecting nozzles, as long as you're not clear off the end of the scale trying to do way to big of lines with way too small of machine.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

While I agree that the videos showed were impressive what pressures are you running at to effectively cut roots? Our general only achieves 3000 psi.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

3.5 gpm(bucket tested) 2800 psi at the jetter when using a root ranger. I have 150' of 1/4 hose so I expect there to be some pressure drop by the time it hits the nozzle. When I use the correctly sized nozzle from aqua mole, my specs are 3.5 gpm 3500 psi.

I interregated Bill from Jetter's edge who makes the ranger and he said the nozzle will do fine even though it's oversized for my jetter. I've been using it for awhile with no complaints, it'll pull all 150' in clay pipe with no problem. Although I could easily switch to a correctly sized turbo nozzle to get my 700 psi back, I just don't think it's worth it. 

I have some clear pvc pipe and observed the ranger's cutting action. The spray hits the pipe about 8" behind the nozzle and travels in a straight downward stream along the pipe. It doesn't fan out when it hits the pipe. I was using 3" pipe for this test and the stream covered approximately a 1/3 of the pipe

btw This is my setup. 13hp honda, 4SF40GS1 cat pump, direct drive. It's advertised as 4gpm but it only puts out 3.5 gpm when testing with a bucket.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> While I agree that the videos showed were impressive what pressures are you running at to effectively cut roots? Our general only achieves 3000 psi.


What you need to do is figure you actual pressure at the nozzle, and the gpm delivered.

Not the quoted specs of the machine or, the pressure on the gauge at the pump. As you should know from your experience in the fire service the actual pressure and flow at the tip is different and that is all that counts. Friction loss, actual flow rates and nozzle bore diameters are big components in an effective stream both on the fireground and in a sewer line...

With your cart jetter once you have optimized the hose and nozzle selection you will be amazed at the work that can be accomplished.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone here and elsewhere that helped me out with my purchase. I was thinking get the biggest cart I could find for the end all be all. Then I started thinking, I wanted something lighter than the Spartan 1065 that I could load and unload by myself. 350 plus pounds of weight....not me, not when the smaller cart jetter would do most of my work, at the moment, for half the price. I am about to go through a divorce from reading and researching this one topic (Kidding, but I am sure she thought about it).


----------

